# photo assignments



## Jeff Canes (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey folk the bi-weekly photo assignments have started backup, the assignments are for Learning, Practice & Fun (Sorry no winner or prizes).  The new themes is ROCK interpret that as you wish. Well Im off for vacation now and will post a new assignment the first week of August


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, let me support Jeff in this announcement: it is good fun to go out and try to cover a given assignment (and those who are new but would like to look through previous assignments, just go to the bottom of the page in the Photo Themes, subforum "Bi-weekly photo assignments", and click "From the beginning" in the Display Options.) C'mon, help the Assignments get back to life - even though it is just for fun, with no prizes or winners.


----------

